# Which supplement regimen?



## CoriDory (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm tired of using antidepressants mood stabilizers and whatever else, and have dropped almost all but the occasional benzo as needed, which isn't so occassional :blank I''m thinking of either using one of these regimens.

1) 
-tryptophan + deplin (active methylfolate)
tryp- crosses bbb, and eventually makes serotonin 
deplin- crosses bbb, acts as cofactor for tryptophan hydroxylase, which brks down tryp to eventually creat serotonin, so increased serotonin

-theanine- as a relaxant. Precursor for GABA and dopamine, doesn't do much for serotonin. There's debate about theanine working against tryptophan


2)
-deplin + niacinamide 
only concern I have about niacinamide is liver toxicity. I tend to drink pretty heavily (once or so a week type binge), and can't risk any more damage to the liver. However, niacinamide is said to free up tryp to create serotonin. There's some debate about it's actual effects on gaba receptor binding, if it's anxiolytic effects aren't really due to increased SE production. (I found the article somewhere, will post up if I come across it again)

-theanine

suggestions guys?


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

L-Tyrosine: Precursor for dopamine and noradrenaline.
5-HTP: Precursor for serotonin.
Taurine: Inhibitory neurotransmitter that crosses BBB. It is also a GABA agonist. 
Multivitamin: Necessary for all the above to work properly.
Magnesium: Magnesium is calming. 

That's what i take, and it works.


----------



## robotaffliction (Jul 24, 2009)

CoriDory said:


> I'm tired of using antidepressants mood stabilizers and whatever else, and have dropped almost all but the occasional benzo as needed, which isn't so occassional :blank I''m thinking of either using one of these regimens.
> 
> 1)
> -tryptophan + deplin (active methylfolate)
> ...


for anxiety? i think the magnesium suggestion is helpful for me too, but some calcium might be good to take as well, to find the best ratio - i find the calcium works better w/ exercise to get some help for mood from working out instead of just making myself tired. L-theanine definitely can't hurt and sounds like the best thing to try, i'd try it if it was available in health food stores around here. same problem with taurine - not easy to get other than in energy drinks here, but drinking lots of energy drinks defeats the point with anxiety..


----------

